# Twelve of the Sexiest Models for Spring Summer 2012



## benjikan (Jan 12, 2012)

*Following hot on the heals of our extremely successful **Ten Sexy Up and Coming Models for Spring-Summer 2011*


We decided to up the ante and give our heads up on who we feel are on there way up the ladder or are already there. As is with all opinion, ours is based on our  insider knowledge as well as impressions garnered from the industry. As we are  associated with some of the best model agencies in the world, we are privy to who is doing what before it has been seen by the public at large.  So here goes, our 12 of the Sexiest Models for Spring Summer 2012...


Benjamin Kanarek Blog | Benjamin Kanarek Blog


----------

